# Die derzeitige Finanzkrise - einfach erklärt



## Sephirothprojekt (25. April 2008)

_Dinge der aktullen Nachrichtenlage versucht, sie einfach zu erklären..._

Die derzeitige Finanzkrise ist eine weltweite Finanzkrise, die die Weltwirtschaft voraussichtlich eine Billionen US-Dollar gekostet hat. Die Krise begann im Sommer 2007 und hält bis heute an. Sie resultierte aus einer Hypothekenkrise aus den USA.

*Wie kam es zu der Krise? - Teil 1*

Die Krise ist im Hypothekenmarkt in den USA entstanden. Die US Zentralbank FED setzt in den USA die Leitzinsen fest. Also wie teuer es ist, dass Banken sich Geld von der FED holen. Sind diese gering, so setzen auch die Banken einen ähnlichen geringen Zinssatz fest. In den Jahren von 2000 bis 2007 waren diese gering. Niedrige Zinsen bedeuten für den US Bürger, dass er sich billig Geld von Banken leihen kann (Kredit), um sich damit andere Dinge zu kaufen. Viele US Bürger, die schon lange ein Haus (Immobilie) haben wollten, entschließen sich deshalb nun, sich ein Haus zukaufen. Das Geld dafür gibt es ja gerade günstig (günstige Kredite). Immer mehr US Bürger wollen nun ein Haus kaufen. Es gibt aber nur eine begrenzte Anzahl an Häusern in den USA. Die Immobilienpreise steigen deshalb. (Die Preise für ein Haus steigen.) 

*Wie steigen Preise?*

Beispiel: Sie haben eine Tomate (1 Tomate = Angebot) und jemand (jemand = Nachfrage) möchte sie haben für fünf Euro. Sie würden sie ihm für fünf Euro verkaufen. Jetzt kommen noch Vier (vier = erhöhte Nachfrage) und wollen sie kaufen. Weil jeder sie haben will, überbieten sie sich gegenseitig. Das Gebot (Preis) steigt auf 12 Euro. Sie verkaufen für 12 Euro an den Höchstbietenden. 

1 Tomate	trifft auf	Einen, der sie kaufen möchte		=	5 	Euro
1 Tomate	trifft auf	Vier, die sie kaufen möchten		= 	12 	Euro
*Angebot	         trifft auf	 Nachfrage				         =	 Preis*

Der Preis entsteht also durch Zusammentreffen von Angebot und Nachfrage. Wenn die Nachfrage steigt und das Angebot gleich bleibt (stagniert) oder weniger steigt, so steigt der Preis. (siehe Beispiel)

*Wie kam es zu der Krise? - Teil 2*

Die Preise für Häuser steigen also. US Bürger kaufen sich nun ein Haus über geliehenes Geld von der Bank (Kredit), dass es ja derzeit günstig zu leihen gibt (niedrige Zinssätze). Viele Banken, die auf Immobilien spezialisiert sind (Immobilien Finanzierer) geben auch solchen US Bürgern Kredite für ihr Haus, die sich ein Haus eigentlich nicht leisten können. Nur mit Hilfe des geliehenen Geldes der Immobilen Finanzierer können sie sich nun ein Haus leisten.

Die Kredite von Immobilien Finanzierer heißen Hypothekendarlehen. Wenn man nun so ein Darlehen an jemanden vergibt, bei dem man nicht weiß, ob er das Geld jemals zurückzahlen kann, weil er wenig verdient (wenig Verdienst = wenig Sicherheit für den, der das Geld leiht. Die Sicherheit ob man geliehenes Geld wiederbekommt nennt man Bonität.) beispielsweise, so nennt man diese zweifelhaften Hypothekendarlehen auf Englisch Subprime Loans. Daher heißt die derzeitige Finanzkrise Subprime-Krise. Solche Subprime Loans wurden nun an sehr viele US Bürger verteilt, die sich eigentlich wohl gar kein Haus leisten konnten.

Die Subprime Loans können von ihren Besitzern, den Immobilien Finanzierern nun einfach weiterverkauft werden. (Das bedeutet, jemand anderes fordert nun das geliehene Geld zurück.) Die Immoblien Finanzierer machen dies, um ihr Risiko klein zu halten. (Sie verkaufen das Recht, das geliehene Geld einzufordern weiter und machen sich so frei von dem Risiko, falls das Geld gar nicht zurückgefordert werden kann, weil der US Bürger gar nicht genug verdient beispielsweise.) Sie verkaufen ihre Subprime Loans nun weiter. Ursprünglich gehörten die Subprime Loans denen, die sie gemacht haben, den US Immoblien Finanzierern. Jetzt haben sie sie zum Großteil an andere Banken verkauft, in der ganzen Welt – auch an deutsche Banken. (Die Krise wurde also vom US Hypothekenmarkt nun in die Finanzmärkte vieler Länder in der Welt transportiert.) So baute sich nun eine weltweite Finanzkrise zusammen, die ihren Ursprung in den USA hatte. 

Die anderen Banken in der Welt kaufen die Subprime Loans ein, weil sie hoffen, damit Geld zu verdienen. (Sie investieren Geld in Subprime Loans um mehr Geld rauszuholen. Das Geld nennt man Investition und das erhoffte Mehrgeld Rendite.) Durch so genannte Rating Agenturen wird das Ganze noch angetrieben. Rating Agenturen bewerten Investitionen, so auch Subprime Loans, damit man abschätzen kann, ob sich die Investitionen lohnen. Subprime Loans wurden fast vollständig überbewertet, also als gut. 

*Sind Subprime Loans nun etwas Gutes oder Schlechtes? Und wie lösten sie die Krise aus?*

Subprime Loans sind eine Idee, Menschen ein Haus zu ermöglichen, die es sich sonst nur schwer leisten könnten. Man muss aber aufpassen zwischen denen, die es sich schwer leisten können und denen, die es sich gar nicht leisten können. Und bei der derzeitigen Krise wurde nicht aufgepasst.

Beispiel: Man hat faule Äpfel und packt sie in einen schönen Karton und bindet eine noch schönere Schleife dran. So verkauft man nun diese Kartons in die ganze Welt und jeder kauft, weil die Kartons mit der Schleife so schön aussehen. Doch was passiert wenn einer den Karton öffnet und den anderen erzählt, was da drin ist?

*Wie kam es zu der Krise? - Teil 3*

Subprime Loans werden als gut und sicher bewertet. Das signalisiert Banken, dass Subprime Loats Mehrgeld bringen, wenn man sie kauft, weil sie ja gut und sicher seien. Alle Banken wollen also Subprime Loans von US Immobilien Finanzierern kaufen. Die Subprime Loans werden daher immer teurer, weil sie so viele haben möchten. (siehe Wie steigen Preise?)

Doch nun wollen die Banken, die die Subprime Loans gekauft haben, Geld daraus machen. Sie fordern also das Geld vom US Bürger in Raten zurück, wie das üblich ist. Aber weil so viele Kredite an US Bürger vergeben wurden, die so wenig verdienen, können immer mehr plötzlich die Raten nicht mehr bezahlen (bedienen). Die faulen Kredite platzen, die Banken wollen Geld von den US Bürgern, doch wenn die keins haben? Die Banken bleiben auf diesen faulen Krediten sitzen und müssen sie aus eigener Tasche bezahlen. Sie hätten die Kredite also gar nicht erst von den US Immobilien Finanzierern kaufen sollen und die US Immobilien Finanzierer hätten die Kredite gar nicht erst geben dürfen. Die Rating Agenturen haben obendrein diese Kredite völlig falsch bewertet und somit das ganz noch angeheizt. Es wurde nun Geld verliehen an Menschen, die es gar nicht zurückzahlen können. Das Geld steckt nun in den Häusern und ist erst einmal weg. Die weltweite Finanzkrise ist gemacht!

*Wie funktioniert das nun genau, dass „faule“ Kredite platzen wie eine Blase?*

Dies ist ein Effekt, den man Bubble Economy (Blasen Wirtschaft) nennt. Das heißt, es geht alles so weit gut bis die Blase irgendwann mal platzt. Man macht erst Gewinn weil man mit einer Sache spekuliert (verkauf und Überbewertung von Subprime Loans) und leidet wenn diese Spekulationsblase platzt (Subprime Loans bringen letztlich kein Gewinn sondern Verlust). 

Bubble Economy führt außerdem zu erhöhtem Konsum (wenn man einkauft und verbraucht) und Investitionen (wenn man etwas einkauft damit man später noch mehr dafür bekommt) weil Geldanlagen (wie Immobilien beispielsweise) überbewertet werden (siehe Rating Agenturen). Wenn die Blase platzt geht dann alles anders herum. Der Konsum und die Investitionen sinken (weil nun das Geld verloren ist und man folglich weniger kaufen kann). Das sind dann die Auswirkungen der Bubble Economy.

*Was sind die kurzfristigen Auswirkungen der Krise?*

Die Banken, die auf die Subprime Loans gestolpert sind, müssen Riesenverluste (Abschreibungen) verkünden. Hier bewegt man sich bei Großbanken schon im Bereich der Milliarden Dollar. In Deutschland davon betroffen waren vor allem die IKB und die SachsenLB. Doch die Auswirkungen der Krise sind so schnell nicht einschätzbar – auch andere namenhafte deutsche Banken müssen einsehen, sich massiv verspekuliert zu haben.

Es geht soweit, dass manche Banken durch die Krise pleite gingen oder zumindest fast (Liquiditätsengpässe). Um diese zu beheben mussten kurzzeitig Milliardenhilfen an Banken vergeben werden, entweder von den Zentralbanken der Währungsräume (Zentralbanken sind die obersten Banken in einem Währungsraum) oder von Partnerbanken. Teils war es so, dass Partnerbanken Angst bekamen und keine Hilfe anderen Banken gaben.

*Was sind die langfristigen Auswirkungen der Krise?*

Die Auswirkungen sind wie schon in „Wie funktioniert das nun genau, dass „faule“ Kredite platzen wie eine Blase“ erwähnt: sinkender Konsum und Investitionen, weil durch das Platzen der Blase das involvierte Geld verloren ist und keiner mehr viel kaufen kann. Eine andere Auswirkung ist in der Psychologie zu finden, denn man kann nicht nur weniger kaufen, man will auch nur noch weniger kaufen. Kurzum: jeder agiert in oder nach so einer Krise viel vorsichtiger.

Das heißt für das Finanzsystem, dass Banken nun auf Nummer sicher gehen. Sie gucken lieber drei Mal hin, wem sie einen Kredit geben. Sie gucken wie viel man verdient, damit man einen Kredit auch bloß zurückzahlen kann und die Bank nicht letztlich auf diesem sitzen bleibt (das wäre dann wieder die Blase). Auch passiert es teils, dass Banken aus Angst sich von Krediten lösen. Da werden Menschen Kredite gekündigt, die bis jetzt immer gut zur Bank standen und ihre Raten fristgemäß bezahlten.


----------



## iggeblackmoore (25. April 2008)

Sehr netter Beitrag.

Es ist wirklich anschaulich beschrieben und damit habe ich die ganze lage auch mal verstanden.


----------



## riesentrolli (25. April 2008)

schöner beitrag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
siehe auch indy dazu


----------



## Dranay (25. April 2008)

iggeblackmoore schrieb:


> Sehr netter Beitrag.
> 
> Es ist wirklich anschaulich beschrieben und damit habe ich die ganze lage auch mal verstanden.




Kann mich iggeblackmoore wirklich nur anschließen, das ganze wurde echt sehr gut und verständlich erklärt. Freut mich, dass man hier auch mal sowas liest und nicht nur geistig schwache Threads^^

Würd mich freun von dir vielleicht bald mehr lesen zu dürfen^^


----------

